# pregnancy



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

i just found out i am pregnant again 

does anyone have any advice??!!

i havent had the energy to exercise as much as usual- early weeks make you feel yucky those of you who don't know- but am keen to maintain my figure as much as i can! obv i won't be able to keep up the impact cardio? and abs work can damage muscles when pregnant i believe, making a permanent gap in between the abs muscles is that right?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

congratulations.

as far as I know it's all trimester based

obviously thing like ab work are out the window in your third

your mid wife should be able to steer you right.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

congrats all the best


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My misses was in the gym and doing every class available until 2 weeks before she dropped. The way she saw it was, the more she did before the less she'd need to do afterwards.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulation to you. I'm afraid as I dont have any children I cant help.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The only advice is, we've managed to stay child free by sticking to anal sex!


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha ha very helpful Extreme! - I know a girl who was pregnant and was doing mainly cross trainer for cardio, also some light weights, even teaching spin classess still - i dont think id dare do any abs work if I was preggers, and I doubt id even be bothered? your midwife will advise you but you will be ok doing regular steady cardio . you ll be able to control your weight to some extent if you eating well, obviously it will be hard if you get a sweet tooth craving for 9 month! ha.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my wife continued doing cardio and light weights throughout all 3 pregnancies there is no need to do loads but some exercise cardio will benefit you and the baby, also don't eat for 2 as this is not needed the baby will take very little from you especially in the first and second trimester, one of my wife's friends gained 4 stone as she purposely went out of her way to eat for two her baby was no bigger than average but she was huge..... something that really played on her mind post pregnancy


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

PScarb said:


> my wife continued doing cardio and light weights throughout all 3 pregnancies there is no need to do loads but some exercise cardio will benefit you and the baby, also don't eat for 2 as this is not needed the baby will take very little from you especially in the first and second trimester, one of my wife's friends gained 4 stone as she purposely went out of her way to eat for two her baby was no bigger than average but she was huge..... something that really played on her mind post pregnancy


Never been pregnant but I've heard similar advice in other places. Female athletes such as Liz McColgan, Paula Radcliffe etc all ran well into their pregnancies so no reason not to exercise. You aren't ill, just growing a baby.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck! X

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks everyone 

i have been carrying on with what i was doing before but nowhere near on the same scale, as have just been feeling too sick all the time and fatigued  have dropped cardio to like twice a week  been trying to keep up weights but everything just seems harder when pregnant i don't know why! :/ done weights 4 times this week, quite pleased with that


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratuations!!! As long as you are doing something!!!! Hope u can manage to stick with it!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Smudge you old dog, things getting a bit too quiet for you on the other channel. :behindsofa:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL nah I always shoot between the 2! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hole (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats x


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Who are you doing Missy?


----------



## kezza100 (Feb 2, 2013)

still do your cardio hun ,id say just thust6 stationary bike. wont harm babes hun.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Jamie Eason is pregnant and answers lots of questions about exercising through pregnancy on her facebook page


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey pixie! How's the pregnancy going? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations!x


----------

